# Patzcuaro, Michoacan



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Going for 2 days and a night. From Leon to Patzcuaro, (and hopefully no blockades). Using Free roads. Anyone have any recent info about problems? Any suggestions where to buy quality bedspreads/ tablecloths/hotel/eats reasonable? TIA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We always liked the Hotel San Rafael, on the large plaza in Ptzcuaro. It has safe inside parking through the huge wooden door facing the plaza. It is reasonable and also has a restaurant sufficient for breakfast. Everything of interest in centro is within walking distance.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Take the boat out to the island! It's worth it!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

La Casa Encantada is a wonderful hotel , Rincon de Josefa , a more economical one. Both are in the center.
Drive to Tzintzuntza, do not miss the old church and he incredibly old olive trees that were planted by the monks way back then past the plaza go a few blocks and find the road that is along the lake and goes back to Patzcuaro. The views are wonderful (ask if you do not find the road) , it used to be a dirt road but it may have been paved. It goes through the village that makes furniture out of the reeds from the lake.

Drive to Eronga, visit the furniture fabric there you will pass a German restaurant where they have nice smoke trout, a fun place to have lunch, on the left you can visit a mask carver and a furniture maker that makes incredible carvings

Hotel casa Encantando is very nice , hotel rincon de Josefa is more economical and simple, both are in the center.

Visit the copper fabrics in Santa CLara also caed Villa something..sorry I forgot the name but anyone there can tell you.

Have a great time it is a very pretty area.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Anonimo, who posts here on occasion ... lives near Patzcuaro, and I've always thought his commentary was the most valuable/accurate/reliable I've read online about Patzcuaro. Hopefully he'll see your question and respond.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Anonimo, who posts here on occasion ... lives near Patzcuaro, and I've always thought his commentary was the most valuable/accurate/reliable I've read online about Patzcuaro. Hopefully he'll see your question and respond.


The OP could send a PM to Anonimo asking for travel tips about Pátzcuaro.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The OP could send a PM to Anonimo asking for travel tips about Pátzcuaro.


Done!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> Done!


Thanks for being such a helpful forum member!


----------

